
Cambridge researchers create a touchscreen you don't have to touch - vinnyglennon
https://www.slashgear.com/cambridge-researchers-create-a-touchscreen-you-dont-have-to-touch-24630475/
======
melling
The touchless screens would be great at kiosks, ATM’s, etc.

One less way to transmit disease. Google has a similar technology in its Pixel
phones.

~~~
HenryKissinger
I'm not optimistic. Too many people would be confused and tap the screen
anyway, "just to be certain that the machine understands."

~~~
melling
But you do have a choice not to touch them. As it stands now, everyone is
forced to touch the screens. So, it is an improvement.

